# I have what I believe is a 1950 monark super deluxe



## jfc (Apr 8, 2010)

I Would like to now if anyone can varify this with the model# 4400 Ser# A3099070. And if so what would it be worth? It's In fair condition. Only needs tires, tubes and A good cleaning And looks like someone tore the leather off the seat . Mens 26" thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 8, 2010)

Boys or Girls?


----------



## jfc (Apr 8, 2010)

mens 26" Bike


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 8, 2010)

Hard to say without pics, but a complete Super Deluxe with  tank rack and fender light is decent condition will usually go for $500 - $900  on Ebay
Good luck with your bike


----------



## jfc (Apr 8, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Hard to say without pics, but a complete Super Deluxe with  tank rack and fender light is decent condition will usually go for $500 - $900  on Ebay
> Good luck with your bike



 Thanks!
Is the year correct with the numbers I gave


----------



## bentpedal (Apr 8, 2010)

try posting some pics if you can.  There's lots of people here that can tell you what you probably have, what condition it's in & what's missing or has been changed. I have a Super Deluxe myself. Details can make a big difference.


----------



## jfc (Apr 9, 2010)

will do !!


----------



## jfc (Apr 11, 2010)

*I had to email pics to this site couldn't figure out how to download them Here*

I had to email pics to this site couldn't figure out how to download them Here


----------



## jfc (Apr 11, 2010)

*finally figured it out!!*


----------



## jfc (Apr 15, 2010)

Pics In buy or trade forum


----------

